# Best flavor, tastiest chicken breeds?



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm trying to decide on which chicks to order next spring. Forgetting about things like grow-out time, looks, feed conversion, etc, what is the best tasting variety of chicken you've raised or tasted? It would be great if you could also tell us what age you butchered, how meaty they were, and how much feed it took to get them there, but I mostly want to know which breeds taste best in _your_ opinion, not the opinion of the Slow Food movement folks. (Your fave might be scrawny cockerels, but the Foodies won't get to taste those.)


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am a huge fan of Ameracauna roos for meat. The flavor! Oh wow.. the flavor just blows the other roos out of the water and the meatiness is good as well.
I have tried Wyandotte, Marans, White Rock, Welsummer, Langshan, Barred Rock, Speckled Sussex, Silkie and any mix of the above and probably some breeds I have forgotten. The largest bird ever was a Langshan/Barred Rock mix and he was a beast.
The nastiest, most inedible was Welsummer.
But the sweetest, juiciest, most tender, most flavorful and the breatiest was Ameracauna.
It takes about 5 or 6 months to get them there though and the good feed and lots of greens. We just eat the roos when they get old enough.

We have bred Red Broiler hens with our Ameracauna roos and gotten a great looking meat bird. They grow out faster and have a broader breat like the Red Broiler. I am looking forward to a great breeding program of taking the biggest and the best and making more!


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks chickenista! By Red Broiler do you mean the Redbro Freedom Ranger? How was that flavor compared to the Ameracauna (both the straight Red and the Red cross)?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The Red Broilers are the equivalent to the Cornish X except not quite as fast growing.
I had a friend who didn't butcher his hens and he gave them to us. I have never eaten one since they laid like crazy.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

American Pit games.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I've always thought that the taste of the meat was more what they ate than what breed they were, but I agree the Ameraucanas are a really good tasting bird. What I really liked about them though, was that even their white meat had moistness and flavor. We had an easter egger mix since I was knee high to a grape, and they were slaughtered at various ages. Some had to be slow cooked because of their age, but good eating none the less.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

one thing we can all agree on is that a homegrown bird is almost always better then a frozen bird from hundreds of miles away


----------

